# To Cheng<3



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear, sweet, Cheng. This is for you. You lived for seven long years. Every day when I fed you you would come up to the side of the tank, as if to ask,"How are you today?" I would feed you and you would stay there for awhile. I only wish I could've given you more of my attention at times. you were dead for a few days, but I thought you were just hiding. I found you last night. So now, sweet Cheng, live forever in my heart, and don't go until you're good and ready, love, Lilly<3


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

One time she evn blew a ubble nest, BY herself, and put actual eggs in it


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry to read the bad news *hug*


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, she got buried where I bury my other bettas, and now I just imagine her swimming under the rainbow bridge


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

That is always the best place to be after life here on earth


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah How are your bettas?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I currently only have one. Our previous one passed back in December so we decided on another one and it has become quite the hobby


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

i started cleaning out cheng's old tank today, and I'm going to set up a new one. The one I have I bought from a thrift store, it's either a 20 or a 30 gallon. I am doing this do I don't fall into a depression. I've been collceting neat rocks and stuff from my creek, and I'm going to boil it and put it into the new tank. I hope my next betta lives as long as Cheng did And I won't be making the same mistakes this time


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sure you will come out of this a better and more knowledgable betta keeper. I haven't read about many 7 year old betta's so I should come to you more often with my questions.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

To tell you the truth, she was one of my first bettas, and at first I took horrible care of her. I'm surprised she lived this long. However, her las few years were good, because I learned


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

i wasn't the best betta keeper either with our first betta. Now that I have found this place I feel better about keeping another betta.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry about Cheng : <

I'm glad though that she lived such a long, happy life!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks The next betta I get is going to have a twenty gallon, heavy npt, and a few corycats, and I plan on feeding live foods it's whole life. I think i'm going to try raising one of the petco baby bettas


----------

